# Wie Fische im Aquarium fotografieren



## Jasi (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab die Casio QV 5700. Ich war heute im SeaLife und habs voll nicht hinbekommen die Fische ohne blur Effekt aufs Bild zu kriegen.. 
Welche EInstellungen was Blende und co angeht wäre erforderlich gewesen?

Danke
Jasi


----------



## tittli (23. Oktober 2004)

hmm...das schwierige daran ist ja dass es Spiegelungen gibt im Aquarium-Glas...also würde sagen eher kleine Belichtungszeiten und grössere Blenden...kann mich aber auch täuschen;-)
gruss


----------



## JojoS (28. Oktober 2004)

Versuch doch mal die Linse direkt ans Aquariumsglas zu drücken, dann hast du zumindest die Spiegelungen weg. Aber nen Blitz kannst Du da ja leider nicht einsezen, der wird vom Glas zurrückgeworfen.
Wenn man Fische katalogiesieren will, setzt man sie normalerweise in ein Fotobecken. Das ist meistens sehr schmal, so dass die Fische nicht nach hinten abhauen können und auch recht flach damit man genug licht hinein bekommt.
MfG

Jojo


----------



## McAce (29. Oktober 2004)

Ein Polarisationsfilter kann auch helfen einige Reflexionen zu verhindern


----------

